# A golf tutorial for beginners



## clover (Oct 30, 2009)

Part A What should I do when I want to start in golf
step 1 Get some information
Reading lots of books which refer to golf, such as this tutorial, and then all you need ia actual exposure.
step 2 Test the waters
You don't need any golf set or special clothing, nor do you need a group of people to get start. Your golf learning experience can be began by using a practise facility(driving range, putting green, short game area, etc.) Most golf courses have some kind of practice facility, so check your phone book to find one near you.
Golf is a game that is steeped in tradition, civilized behavior and courtesy. Therefore, what you do and don't do when you swim in golf green, so you'll be fine if you start with these simple guidelines:
a)Learn from the behavior of more experienced players. 
b)Be gentle with your sounds and movements (or totally silent and motionless) when anyone is preparing to make a stroke within earshot on the golf course. 
c)Be aware of your position relative to other people and be unobtrusive, e.g., don't stand too close to somebody making a stroke, or in a distracting position (like behind them), don't swing near or toward anybody, etc.) 
d)Be respectful of the course/property. Golf courses are expensive to maintain and the condition of the course is important for maximum enjoyment of the game (i.e., the smoothness of the putting greens, bunkers and fairways). Repair all damage you cause to the course to the best of your ability (e.g., replace divots, repair ball marks, rake bunkers, etc.).


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice tips. Can I give you a tip to please for ease of reading can you just put a line between each point. Not sure if its just me but reading off a computer if the writing isn't space after a while all the words just twist into one.
Nice post keep them coming.


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

Great post you have here. I'm sure this would be a good help for those who are new to this sport. I let would this be read by my nephew. I'm taking him for a California golf vacation over the weekend and I would be teaching him the basics of playing golf.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

Great Tips.

Another great way to start would be to watch the professionals on television, or even better if possible go to a golf tournament in person. It's amazing how much you learn by just listening and watching the professionals go about their craft. It's a real positive learning experience.

Cheers


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Learn the game backwards is my motto. Start at the green, with your putter, and work your way to the tee box. Once you can putt well, then you can most likely chip well, as it's the same stroke. A good chipping stroke evolves into a good pitch shot swing. Just add a little wrist, and hip action as needed to the chipping stroke for the distance required. Once a golfer has a decent putting, chipping, and pitching games in their bags, they have an over all decent short game. What do the swing gurus say; The short game is 50% or more of the golfer's game Once learned, the pitch shot makes those long second (third) shots into the green easier to learn, just by adding more to the pitching swing the golfer already has. Once learned, those longer approach shots into greens will make those tee box shots easier to control. The short game is the easiest part of the game of golf to learn. Why not learn the easy stuff first, and let it help you score better while learning those tougher longer tee, and fairway shot swings? 

It's a numbers game. Take a par 72, with 4 par 3s, and four par 5s. Shots from the tee box...18. Approach shots on par 4s, and 5s into to he green....14. Fairway shots on par 5s.......4. Totals up to be 36 shots before putting, from 3 other aspects of the game. Putting accounts for the other 36 strokes (50%) for a par of 72. Miss 6 greens on your approach shots, and you need 6 chips, pitches or other escape shots, and 6 one putts for 36 total strokes to shoot par. Here's another way to look at it using a good score of 85. 85-36=49. This gives the 85 golfer 13 putts, chips, and/or pitch shots to improve on. A person shooting 100 has 28 short game strokes (chances)to improve their score. 

Remember, the pros, and other scratch golfers play a different game than us higher handicappers. They add in birdies to an already great game. Even after errant tee shots, and approach shots they still use their short game (just like higher handicapper can) to shoot those lower scores. 

A better player can be considered a golfer who shoots in the 80s for 18 holes. Let's use 13 over par (85). Where do you think the 80s player saves their score from those more common errant tee, and fairway shots to shoot an 85? Their short game. A chip, or pitch and a one putt for par looks good on anyone's score card. A good chip/pitch and two putts for a 5 on most holes will have the golfer breaking 100 most of the time. Breaking 90 even becomes easier. If a golfer can break 90, they can eventually break 80 with a little more swing/stroke work, and better course management.


----------



## morediscountgol (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice post,All golfers should be gentleman,And Put the safety at first place when you swing your clubs.


----------

